

Audi claims self-drive car speed record after German test - jackgavigan
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-29706473

======
Piskvorrr
Going fast in controlled, safe conditions is, comparatively, the easiest part
of autonomous driving. I'd be more interested when the problem handling gets
tested: icy patch in a turn, etc.

